# Yellow Slip Guidelines



## sarahjwil (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi, I'm sure I saw some guidelines on here before for filling out the yellow slip, but I can't find them now.

Does anyone know of a link. My son is filling his out and I'm still in the UK so finding it difficult to understand what he needs to put.

Many thanks


Sarah


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Immigration should have given him a list of requirements but without knowing his personal circumstances its difficult to advise so best to phone them.
But assuming he is here working; apart from the usual photos, confirmation of address and passport info he will also need to supply a copy of his contract of employment, statement from the Social Insurance Dept. showing he is paying contributions, copy of his payslip and there is a section of the yellow slip application form which his employers need to complete and stamp.
Has he actually applied for an appointment date?


----------



## jasongnome (Jun 30, 2009)

sarahjwil said:


> Hi, I'm sure I saw some guidelines on here before for filling out the yellow slip, but I can't find them now.
> 
> Does anyone know of a link. My son is filling his out and I'm still in the UK so finding it difficult to understand what he needs to put.
> 
> ...


I found this page helpful:

How to: get your yellow slip in Cyprus | Eltoma

I see someone else advised calling them, I found they never answer their phone when I tried that (Limassol Office)!

He has to just turn up at the local immigration office the first time. They'll give him a brief interview, a form to fiill in and a list of all the documents he needs and a date to come back. They'll also answer any questions he has there and then.

They're much better than they used to be, but he will need to get EVERY document on his list. Things like his rengtal agreement also need a tax stamp (from the tax office if in a large town, or a post office if not) and a stamp from a muktar or certifying officer.


----------

